# How To Make Monkey Puppet..



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

How To make a Monkey Puppet:
I took the head of the spider monkey off the spine, I only used four of the arms and the head..and from the head to collar bone.. Then I bought some Marine putty at Lowe's in the paint section to make his muzzle and ears..
and I used the small latex eyes that you buy in the the squishy bags and save the rest in a jar ( makes a good prop ) or in my case more puppets..
The pupil of the eye is a cabashon button..

Starting with the head remove it from the spine at the collar bone,the head opens like a large bucky if you want to put a wire in it to make it move . I used a bike cable and drilled a hole for the cable to run through a piece of pvc pipe. I then used Marine putty to hold the head to the pvc pipe putting the cable down through the pipe and out his bottom.you can hook him to servo then to make him move.
Here are some pic's to follow too.. Just click the pic's its a 2 part How To..
If you need me just yell..

DBs Monkey Puppet :: How to Make a puppet Prt 1 slideshow by Blinky_12 - PhotobucketDBs Monkey Puppet :: How to Make a puppet prt2 slideshow by Blinky_12 - Photobucket

Have fun and post pic's if you make one..
I used rabbit fur on him DB sent it to me .. But You can buy it at craft stores..


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very creative, Blinks.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

monkeys....ha.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Blinky
i like that monkey ..
what are his hands made out of?
what is the fur?


----------

